# AC Fan Speed



## GreenBeanSC

Originally this was only on our 7400 tractor. The ac fan only works on the high position, it does not run on any of the other speeds. Which after a few hours in the cab will freeze you. Ive traced wires, replaced relays, and motors. Idk, this thing is got me pulling my hair out. Neighbor farmer borrowed our 4955, and now its doing the same thing, only runs on high, and it has a new motor in the top of it. Anybody know anything i dont here? I mean whats the trick, is it some kinda disease lol?


----------



## Morgan

It must be a disease because we have 3 John Deere Tractors doing the exact same thing as you describe we just run them on high and adjust the thermostat or open one of the side windows to compensate for the freezing.


----------



## Live Oak

Have you pulled out the AC fan speed switch and checked it on a multimeter? Could just be a bad switch. The low speed position may be burned out or not conducting for some reason.


----------



## GreenBeanSC

That was one of my first choices, i bought a new switch, put it in and it didnt cure it, so i put the old one back in, and took the new one back. Dont like opening the windows because it alows so much dirt to enter the cab. Usually just end up switching it on and off, which gets kinda old.


----------



## Morgan

You could always cut the AC off and open the doors and let mother nature provide you some heat. Alll of us without AC our hearts are really bleeding for you. LOL:lmao: :tractorsm :hand: :clown: Im just messing with ya, I know its a pain in the rear.


----------



## poonstang90lx

Have you checked to see if there is a resistor in the circuit. I know that a lot of automobiles have a resistor in the circuit that controls the amount of power reaching the fan thereby changing the speed at which the fan blows.


----------



## jd2355

I agree with the blower motor speed resistor ,they usually put them in the air stream in the heater/a/c duct work to keep the resistors cool. hope that helps a bit to help you locate the resistor. Good luck!


----------



## GreenBeanSC

The resistor solved the problem guys, thanks.


----------



## Kent Adams

Can y'all tell me where I might find this resistor on my 2014 JD 5055E cab? My AC is only running on high fan speed. Other positions are the same as "off". Thank you in advance!


----------



## pogobill

Kent Adams said:


> 2014 JD 5055E cab


I think this might be what you are referring to. 








John Deere Resistor - SJ31007






www.greenpartstore.com


----------



## Kent Adams

pogobill said:


> I think this might be what you are referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Deere Resistor - SJ31007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.greenpartstore.com


Yes sir it is but I should have been more specific. Where is this resister located on my tractor? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tx Jim

Kent Adams said:


> Yes sir it is but I should have been more specific. Where is this resister located on my tractor? Thank you in advance!


Resistor is item 10 located under cab roof.


----------



## Kent Adams

Tx Jim said:


> Resistor is item 10 located under cab roof.
> View attachment 74030


Thank you sir! Much obliged!


----------



## Tx Jim

You're welcome


----------



## Trp523

Any help would be appreciated!

I have a 2014 6105d and it is having ac fan issues. It all started when the left side fan would only blow when I turned the selector to 4, 1-3 would not blow on left side.

After having this issue I changed out the ac capacitor in the roof. This immediately fixed the issue. 

After a few more months the left side went out again and would only work on 4 (high). I spoke with a Deere mechanic and he said to make sure the 4 filters in the roof were clean/clanged and replace the capacitor so I did it all. 

The left fan started working again and then it stopped to only work on 4 (high) again. 

After opening the roof I noticed both fans were identical so I swapped them from side to side to see if it was a fan issue or not. Now the left side fan will intermittently work. 

What am I missing? Could it be the ac fan selector switch? If it was the fan it would have started happening on the right side since I switched them but it didn’t. 

Thanks for any helpful input!


----------

